# Bachmann EZ Command 2 digit address?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

i have the Bachmann EZ command . It has buttons for trains 1 thru 9. I am considering a loco with digitrax and 2 digit address.
When I press button 1 is that really 01? 
I called Bachmann but when transfered to the technical dept no one answered. Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not an easy command expert, but i do belive it's not really and address number you selecting just more of a "slot" that your putting that loco in, reguardless of it's address. Yes it uses it's address for the slot but you don't input it or adjust it.
You will find out real fast that the Bachmann EZ comand will leave you flat.
It does not work like 99% of all the other systems out there and has major limitations! I see you wanting to do a sound loco or engine, Caution, it may not work! The system you have puts out very little amperage to the rails and it's possible that the controller won't even run the sound let alone the motor too.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks; I have a loco coming so I will find out soon. Don


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

personially I would have gotten rid of the Bachmann ez command, and upgrade to a better system, I had a Botchmann ez command and I only used it a total of 10 or so times (it only came out at showes) and I used it bery little and now has burned up...


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Don,

You will probably need to get another controller or have someone with a better one program your new loco to an address from 1 to 9.

Bob


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I have 6 of the controllers, and 4 of the tandem controllers that I got in a package deal. I used one of them a couple times just to check it out. It's a very very basic system. 1-9 is DCC operation. 10 being DC operation. I don't remember the exact steps, but 1-9 can be "programed" I'll use that term lightly. It doesn't use a 2-4 digit address, but simply like Sean said it fills the slot.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

The loco i am buying is being reprogramed by the seller to 1. I know that the ez command id basic but hopefully it will be a start to dcc. Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Don


Another Don here.

I have the Bachmann DCC controller. Works fine for 
me for now...BUT:

If you can, have whoever is reprogramming your
loco to select a 'slot' other than 1...the reason is:

Anytime there is an electrical mishap the Bachmann controller
automatically switches to 1...

It can be annoying to suddenly have that loco come
to life unexpectedly and perhaps in a place where you
don't want it to run.

Best of luck, know you'll enjoy your DCC.

Don


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

dannyrandomstate said:


> I have 6 of the controllers, and 4 of the tandem controllers that I got in a package deal. I used one of them a couple times just to check it out. It's a very very basic system. 1-9 is DCC operation. 10 being DC operation. I don't remember the exact steps, but 1-9 can be "programed" I'll use that term lightly. It doesn't use a 2-4 digit address, but simply like Sean said it fills the slot.


IIRC (ill reread the directions when I get home) its select the number loco, (test to make sure it responds) then hold stop and function at the same time, function LED should blink at a pretty rapid speed to indicate program mode, then select the new number "slot" then press function to set it into that slot...


again the bachmann ez command is really simple and basic...


----------

